# Eagles All-In for ECNL!



## Carlsbad10 (Mar 26, 2019)

http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2019/03/26/eagles-soccer-club-is-all-in-for-the-2019-20-season/

Strong move for ECNL in the Southwest Division!  Is Blues next?


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity (Mar 26, 2019)

Now does la surf get a automatic bid for girls da?


----------



## timbuck (Mar 26, 2019)

And if Blues goes-  will LA Galaxy OC get a DA spot?


----------



## RhinoSD (Mar 28, 2019)

Eagles struggled to win games in DA. Logical move.


----------



## timbuck (Mar 28, 2019)

RhinoSD said:


> Eagles struggled to win games in DA. Logical move.


ECNL wants so badly to crush DA.  Makes sense.
Kinda like at tryouts.  If you want to make a team, show up to tryouts wearing a practice jersey from their biggest rival.  They'll take a player just to spite the club that they hate.


----------

